# Help Moots Lust.......



## Phat&SlowVelo

I've got it bad, Wallpaper on my PC at work, pictures hung up above my desk, can't sleep. Need (not want) a Moots Compact SL with 6/4 reynolds tubes. Does anybody actually own one? Anybody ridden some decent miles on one? $3200 clams is a lot of scrill for a frame alone. Sure could use some input. 
What about IF's shot peened Ti crown Jewel? 
Any Pics or comments is appreciated..............


----------



## terry b

Forget about the SL and buy the regular Vamoots. $2370 - much easier to stomach and 6/4 isn't going to make you any happier. I always try to buy the top end, and if I can live with 3/2, so can you. It's better than not owning one at all.


----------



## wayneanneli

Totally agree with Terry. I felt that 3200 was just way, way too much for a frame for a rider of my abilities. I figured that I might as well buy the regular Vamoots and put the money towards nice components instead. I've never ridden 6/4, but at that price, I'd rather just be completely happy with my 3/2 and not let the lust factor get the worst of me.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## varoadie

I'll chime in....I have a 59 cm Vamoots SL standard not compact---and I love the SL, don't know if it's any better than the regular version, probably not, but it's nice to know when you're in a meeting daydreaming about your bike(s), that you do own the very best Ti bike on the Planet, with the best tubes and when you get home it's there waiting for you and you've long ago forgotten the pain of paying the extra $800 over the normally aspired version. What the heck, you might as well get the best one. Especially if you're on these forums night and day talking about it. I look at it this way, pretend you've decided to buy the Vamoots, $2400 clams worth and you've subtracted it from your checking account balance, NOW all you are spending is another $800 for the BEST Ti bike in the world! And IF you're resourceful, you can get a decent discount on the frameset from your dealer, maybe 10-12% off so you've effectively saved another $320 or so.
I say go for it. It's also 1:30 am, I'm tired and it's not my money so do what you will. I better go check my SL out now, be sure the combination lock is working properly and change it one more time before bed. I lock the bike up IN MY HOUSE! 
Take care!


----------



## alienator

I was stuck in the same quandry on Monday. By Tuesday I'd made up my mind and ordered the Compact instead of the Compact SL. To reward my self for such making such a wise choice, I'm gonna order a set of Gravy wheels built w/ some real nice Swiss bits. Heck, after the wheels, I'll still have money to put toward either them Zipp cranks or the new Pulsion cranks w/ the integrated BB.........


----------



## bsdc

Alienator makes a good point. Buying the 3/2.5 and spending the extra money on killer wheels would probably net you a better bike.

I would buy the 3/2.5 mainly because I undertand it has more of the ride characteristics I look for. My understanding is that 6/4 is a harder, stiffer material that makes for a stiffer bike. 3/2.5 is suppose to be a little softer and might make for a smoother riding bike. 

All that said, if you are just dying for the SL and you feel that anything else would be a compromise, then pony up. I'd hate to spend that much money and not get exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Americano_a_Roma

bsdc said:


> Alienator makes a good point. Buying the 3/2.5 and spending the extra money on killer wheels would probably net you a better bike.


This is a decision you have to make yourself; if you're really fixated on a specific bike, I would recommend you bite the bullet and get it. There's not much point trying to justify one bike or the other based on ride quality; an all-aluminum frame with 105 components would probably work almost as well; not AS well, but you'd get 90% of the performance for 1/3rd the cost. Personally, I've found that going for a "bargain" option often leaves me thinking about what might have been and wishing I'd gotten what I really wanted, and I end up wanting to upgrade or having a relapse of bike envy. In general, not just in the world of bikes, I find it's often cheapest to get what you really want the first time.


----------



## terry b

Americano_a_Roma said:


> This is a decision you have to make yourself; if you're really fixated on a specific bike, I would recommend you bite the bullet and get it. There's not much point trying to justify one bike or the other based on ride quality; an all-aluminum frame with 105 components would probably work almost as well; not AS well, but you'd get 90% of the performance for 1/3rd the cost. Personally, I've found that going for a "bargain" option often leaves me thinking about what might have been and wishing I'd gotten what I really wanted, and I end up wanting to upgrade or having a relapse of bike envy. In general, not just in the world of bikes, I find it's often cheapest to get what you really want the first time.


That's precisely my thinking too and why I always ride Dura Ace instead of Ultegra (although I allow myself Chorus instead of Record, regularly.)

I learned this lesson early in my MTB career - buying LX bikes and then upgrading to XTR.

But I think with the Moots it's different. The SL isn't necessarily the "better" bike. It's a different bike with different characteristics. So deciding on buying top of the line for the sake of avoiding buyer's remorse may not make sense. When I decided on a Moots, I too brought my normal "buy the most expensive-ist" credo to the table. But then I found a shop demo regular Vamoots in pristine condition for $1900 and my well-held values went right out the window.

6/4 Ti is more expensive since it's harder to work with and the raw material is more costly. Not because it builds a superior bike.

Well, at least that's how I rationalized it.


----------



## bsdc

terry b said:


> 6/4 Ti is more expensive since it's harder to work with and the raw material is more costly. Not because it builds a superior bike.


Very good point!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape

terry b said:


> 6/4 Ti is more expensive since it's harder to work with and the raw material is more costly. Not because it builds a superior bike.
> 
> .


The most expensive is not necessarily the best for you. Get the BEST for YOU.

If you are a big strong/heavy person, consider spending the extra for the 6/4, but leave that up to your local bike guru.


----------



## JohnGalt

_If the ride is more fly, then you must buy_


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*So far VaRoadie...*

Is the only one who has answered my question: What I really wanted to know was if anybody owned one, or has put extended miles on one. I wasn't interested in being talked out of the SL. I already have a 3/2.5 Ti bike, and if I'm to buy the Moots it's going to be the SL. With all respect to TerryB, who has lots of bikes and a Davidson custom Ti and turned me on to Carl Strong. I want the SL, if for no other reason than it is THE frame in the world to me. It sounds like VaRoadie sleeps with his so he's happy. Sounds like there's lots of Moots owners, but few SL owners. Probably because of the price tag. 
Someday there will be an IF in my future as well, but a Moots comes first.


----------



## terry b

Yep, I wanted it too. 

I don't think anyone was trying to talk you out of it, we were simply trying to ease the pain. $3150 is an obscene amount of money for a bike frame - I'd never pay it - and I think most were trying to point out that there was an acceptable alternative given your obvious suffering. 

But, if you gotta have it, you gotta have it.


----------



## varoadie

I was getting pummeled with the popular vote here until Phat and Slow Velo threw in a deciding Electoral to change the tide.(you're gonna love your new SL) As I said, I love my Moots SL and my biggest decision was whether to get the Compact or the Standard SL, didn't consider the Regular one because I'm never happy unless I foolishly part with my money and double the fun if it's a spontaneous impulse buy. This happened to be one of my better decisions. I also have a wonderful C-40 pre-diamond stays that I also love and an IF Deluxe MTB that's really cool.
But the Moots gets more attention even than the Colnago. Everyone, it seems, has a Colnago but a Moots, naaaah. No one has one around here. People just stare at it and crowd around at Century Ride breaks and you KNOW it's cool when you stop in at a high-end shop and they don't even look at it and say nothing about it, not a word. You've never seen more eye-contact in your life! It's pretty comical really. It's kind of like wearing your Patek in a populace of Rolex wearers. Someone's going to be "out-watched". 
Maybe I'm just proud, maybe stupid but I just don't think there's another bike that rides like a Moots.There are other GREAT Ti manufacturers though, this one just felt the best and I love the way it descends. And that they are unique. And that the welds are perfect. A friend of mine has a Seven and it is beautiful but I wouldn't trade mine for his. 
BTW, some reviews say Ti bikes, and even the MOOTS in particular, are not "stiff" enough. That's such a load. Mine is plenty stiff where it needs to be plus if stiffness were the be-all and end-all we'd all be riding around on solid billets of Aluminum with cut outs for the wheels and crank. 
Well, I've written way too much on this subject. To anyone that is considering a Ti bike, you will love a Moots. Hope I didn't offend anyone here, not my intention, I hate it when people put down other bikes. To P&SV, keep us informed on your decision and hope you'll post again and let us know what you do, I'll keep a lookout for your future postings!

Cheers!


----------



## Lazywriter

*I owned 6/4 ti and have two 3/25 bikes and trust me*

6/4 is not "better". It is more expesive, but 3/25 makes for a better riding frame. 6/4 is harder and more rigid, but not in a good way. My 6/4 Vortex rode way to harsh for me. YOU ARE NOT COMPROMISING BY STICKING WITH 3/25 FRAME. It is more about geometry, tube size and shape. thickness etc. 6/4 is harder and less complaint and when the rare occasion of a ti frame cracking, it is more likely 6/4 because it is actually more brittle.


----------



## CFBlue

*vamoots vs. vamoots sl*

i too was undecided when i bought my custom compact sl a few months ago. i rode it and love it immediately. of all the bikes i've owned (c-50, vortex, ghisallo, siena, s-works, holland) none compare to the moots. so i ordered another moots. this time a vamoots sl. a little taller and in standard geometry. they both ride the same, but i like the look of the standard top tube better so i'm selling the compact. like someone else said, moots are rare. they get attention from people who know bikes. as far as comparing 3/2 and 6/4. i prefer 6/4. to me it has more snap. better acceleration. not only that but the dropouts on the sl are way cooler.


----------



## CFBlue

*a vortex is not stiff*



Lazywriter said:


> 6/4 is not "better". It is more expesive, but 3/25 makes for a better riding frame. 6/4 is harder and more rigid, but not in a good way. My 6/4 Vortex rode way to harsh for me. YOU ARE NOT COMPROMISING BY STICKING WITH 3/25 FRAME. It is more about geometry, tube size and shape. thickness etc. 6/4 is harder and less complaint and when the rare occasion of a ti frame cracking, it is more likely 6/4 because it is actually more brittle.


a vortex is stiff up and down, but a noodle side to side. people that have owned them all complain about how stiff and harsh they are, this is a misconception. any other bike built with round 6/4 tubing does not feel the same as a 6/4 ti vortex. the way literspeed g e t tubing is designed gives you the illusion of a stiff frame when you sit on it. try standing or sprinting on one. or better yet going down hill. in my opinion a vortex is a joke. the bottom bracket is a noodle side to side and the top tube is squirelly. the front end is constantley shaking side to side. there is no comparing my moots w/ a litespeed. the only thing litespeed can say is the same, is that they're both made out of ti.\
you can ask your builder,(whoever you choose to go with) to build you a specific ride quality w/ either 6/4 or 3/2. you can make a 3/2 bike stiff as nails or soft as butter. same with 6/4. better to have a stiff bike that responds than a shakey noodle.


----------



## alienator

I think the 6/4 vs. 3/2.5 is a....er...moot question. What's really important is what color CK headset I need to put on my Compact when it comes in. As an optics grad student, I know for a fact that there are only two colors: red and black. My current Paramount (one of the Waterford ones) is red, w/ black decals, black wheels, black CK, black.....well, you get the rest.

So now I gotta figure out whether to follow my blacker instincts and fit a black headset or do as someone (was it Terry B?) suggested and match the headset to a color in the fork. Hmmm fork is a Reynolds Ouzo Pro Lite (nice matte finish. black of course. Matte black may be even better than regulation black.) that has a wee bit of red, white and blue. Blue headset? Red headset? Stick w/ the Johnny Cash hue? Or, since they've brought the program back at CK, do I go for pink so's they'll kick in a few peso's for a good cause? Terry, didn't you get a pink headset? Hmmmm. Maybe pink.

So how would pink look w/ a matte black fork, black DT RR 1.1 rims, black DT spokes, red and black 240s hubs....well.....lots of black components?

Pink.....hmmmm...........


----------



## terry b

Pink!

Next time - Mango. There are enough of the other colors on the road.


----------



## varoadie

Terry B that's a nice looking bike. The color combo looks great. That's enough incentive for me to take mine out today. Thanks for posting a picture, I'll try and do the same this weekend.

Cheers!


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*Va Roadie*



varoadie said:


> I was getting pummeled with the popular vote here until Phat and Slow Velo threw in a deciding Electoral to change the tide.(you're gonna love your new SL) As I said, I love my Moots SL and my biggest decision was whether to get the Compact or the Standard SL, didn't consider the Regular one because I'm never happy unless I foolishly part with my money and double the fun if it's a spontaneous impulse buy. This happened to be one of my better decisions. I also have a wonderful C-40 pre-diamond stays that I also love and an IF Deluxe MTB that's really cool.
> But the Moots gets more attention even than the Colnago. Everyone, it seems, has a Colnago but a Moots, naaaah. No one has one around here. People just stare at it and crowd around at Century Ride breaks and you KNOW it's cool when you stop in at a high-end shop and they don't even look at it and say nothing about it, not a word. You've never seen more eye-contact in your life! It's pretty comical really. It's kind of like wearing your Patek in a populace of Rolex wearers. Someone's going to be "out-watched".
> Maybe I'm just proud, maybe stupid but I just don't think there's another bike that rides like a Moots.There are other GREAT Ti manufacturers though, this one just felt the best and I love the way it descends. And that they are unique. And that the welds are perfect. A friend of mine has a Seven and it is beautiful but I wouldn't trade mine for his.
> BTW, some reviews say Ti bikes, and even the MOOTS in particular, are not "stiff" enough. That's such a load. Mine is plenty stiff where it needs to be plus if stiffness were the be-all and end-all we'd all be riding around on solid billets of Aluminum with cut outs for the wheels and crank.
> Well, I've written way too much on this subject. To anyone that is considering a Ti bike, you will love a Moots. Hope I didn't offend anyone here, not my intention, I hate it when people put down other bikes. To P&SV, keep us informed on your decision and hope you'll post again and let us know what you do, I'll keep a lookout for your future postings!
> 
> Cheers!


VaRoadie, 
you are singing to the choir my friend!


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*Zippi*



zippi said:


> i too was undecided when i bought my custom compact sl a few months ago. i rode it and love it immediately. of all the bikes i've owned (c-50, vortex, ghisallo, siena, s-works, holland) none compare to the moots. so i ordered another moots. this time a vamoots sl. a little taller and in standard geometry. they both ride the same, but i like the look of the standard top tube better so i'm selling the compact. like someone else said, moots are rare. they get attention from people who know bikes. as far as comparing 3/2 and 6/4. i prefer 6/4. to me it has more snap. better acceleration. not only that but the dropouts on the sl are way cooler.



Man you are KILLIN ME, that bike is sick. Beautiful. That picture doesn't help me at all.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*First of all let me say thanks*

To all who replied, I blame my obsession on TerryB, just look at that Vamoots. I DIG the CK in pink. I Blame Terry for my Strong, (everybody that has seen it has left spit all over it) I had to pull it out of the LBS service staff hands as he wouldn't let go of it. Now it's the Moots. Like I said on my original post, I got it bad, wallpaper on my PC at work pictures above my desk, can't sleep for deciding on all the build posibilites, what color CK, on and on. The pictures aren't helping. I'm going to have to pony up, or get admitted to a ward........


----------



## varoadie

Oh and forgot to add this....Another 42 more payments and this baby's all mine! (Saturday humor)

Cheers!


----------



## blurry




----------



## Moosedryvr

*Only cure is to pull the trigger...*

Just got my one year used frame off of e-bay and can hardly wait to get it built up, so I feel your pain. Mine is 3/2.5 std Vamoots, came with CK Dreadset but I am really considering the re-issue pink, or maybe a nice red one....then do I go with DA or put on the Ultegra that all the reviewers say they can't tell the difference between (but I'd know...). Do I have the patience to wait for the new Shimano compact, or should I just go ahead and get an FSA.... Oh, the variables!!!
FWIW according to the guys at Moots told me that the SL versions of the Vamoots and Compact are designed to be as close to identical as possible in ride characteristics, both in the lateral and vertical planes. The SL is simply designed to take advantage of the 6/4 tubes lighter weight. This doesn't mean that I wouldn't get one if I had the extra coin, the extra milling done on the dropouts automatically ups the bling factor (and isn't that part of the fun. Now will it be the pink headset, or maybe that nice red one...

All the best!!

Moosedryvr


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*I bit down hard on the bumper of my car and........*

I did it, ponied up today and ordered my Moots Compact 6/4 SL. All you guys and the beautiful pictures, I couldn't stand it any longer. How much can one man suffer? Good news is I will sleep tonight, but tomorrow? which color CK? what wheelset? the build possibilities? what fork? those are good thoughts knowing my SL is on the way and I can PROUDLY join the select group of Moots owners around the globe. 

_If the ride is more Fly, then you must Buy_


----------



## alienator

blurry said:


>


What size Compact is that?


----------



## alienator

Moosedryvr said:


> Just got my one year used frame off of e-bay and can hardly wait to get it built up, so I feel your pain. Mine is 3/2.5 std Vamoots, came with CK Dreadset but I am really considering the re-issue pink, or maybe a nice red one....then do I go with DA or put on the Ultegra that all the reviewers say they can't tell the difference between (but I'd know...). Do I have the patience to wait for the new Shimano compact, or should I just go ahead and get an FSA.... Oh, the variables!!!
> FWIW according to the guys at Moots told me that the SL versions of the Vamoots and Compact are designed to be as close to identical as possible in ride characteristics, both in the lateral and vertical planes. The SL is simply designed to take advantage of the 6/4 tubes lighter weight. This doesn't mean that I wouldn't get one if I had the extra coin, the extra milling done on the dropouts automatically ups the bling factor (and isn't that part of the fun. Now will it be the pink headset, or maybe that nice red one...
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Moosedryvr


Well, between Dura Ace and Ultegra, I'd definitely pick Chorus since it wouldn't be fair to compare 'em to Record....but that's a whole 'nother can of worms.

As for pink or red...well, my quandry from the last day or two was settled by wifey when she rejected, out of hand, the pink CK. If I give in to her, now, then she can't complain too much when I replace my crankset, order a bunch of Assos stuff, or end up the subject of compromising photos in Nogales. So I dunno, now. Maybe I should do the all black thing. The black CK would match my matte black atmos, and the DT rims, hubs and spokes, the Reynolds fork, the stem, the Reynolds CF bars, Record brifters, my black socks, and the black smear of grease that is usually somewhere on my body. Wasn't it Mick Jagger who said, "Once you go black, you never go back?" Wasn't he talking about bike components?

I am comforted by the fact that I'll have my bike before Phat&SlowVelo......so I guess that proves that the Compact is much faster than the Compact SL......


----------



## varoadie

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> I did it, ponied up today and ordered my Moots Compact 6/4 SL. All you guys and the beautiful pictures, I couldn't stand it any longer. How much can one man suffer? Good news is I will sleep tonight, but tomorrow? which color CK? what wheelset? the build possibilities? what fork? those are good thoughts knowing my SL is on the way and I can PROUDLY join the select group of Moots owners around the globe.
> 
> _If the ride is more Fly, then you must Buy_


Congratulations P&SV, I'm so happy for you. Now, there will be weak moments when you see another bike or read a review about some other stupid light silly expensive, euro fantastic ride and wonder if it's better than yours. Then you'll go get the white gloves, undo the combination locks and sit it on the carpet and run your fingers over the super smooth and perfect welds then look at those amazing dropouts that make you look at all other bikes and think "what IS all that extra metal down there?" and go nnnaaaah, this IS the best bike. I like my SL better than my 911 that I just sold. (I'm getting another one to replace it) Not bragging, it's the truth. 
Mine is fitted with Record 10, Look Fork, Aliante and Topo's at the moment. I like that setup but DA10 is cool, too. Actually like the way the hoods feel and look with DA.
Where do you live if I can ask? Somewhere hopefully that has hills? 
Let us know what parts you're considering and when it's arriving. I kind of like the Rolf Prima wheels, think they'd look great on a Moots and you don't see them at every race.
Anyway, congrats again and hope you got a good deal!

Cheers!


----------



## cdmc

Umm, can we PLEASE see a picture of all of your bikes. Last count I have is a Titus, Dean, and a Strong. If you were the same height as me, I would be asking you if you were adopting.


----------



## blurry

alienator said:


> What size Compact is that?


its a 53.5 compact....
i guess i could give up a build list:
dura ace crankset, brakes, brifters, chain
rolf prima vigors
deda newton 120 stem
ritchey wcs 42 bars
reynolds ouzo pro fork
use alien carbon post
selle italia slr saddle
michelin pro race 2 tires
king ti bottle cages
speed play zero ti
king headset


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*Dear VaRoadie*



varoadie said:


> Congratulations P&SV, I'm so happy for you. Now, there will be weak moments when you see another bike or read a review about some other stupid light silly expensive, euro fantastic ride and wonder if it's better than yours. Then you'll go get the white gloves, undo the combination locks and sit it on the carpet and run your fingers over the super smooth and perfect welds then look at those amazing dropouts that make you look at all other bikes and think "what IS all that extra metal down there?" and go nnnaaaah, this IS the best bike. I like my SL better than my 911 that I just sold. (I'm getting another one to replace it) Not bragging, it's the truth.
> Mine is fitted with Record 10, Look Fork, Aliante and Topo's at the moment. I like that setup but DA10 is cool, too. Actually like the way the hoods feel and look with DA.
> Where do you live if I can ask? Somewhere hopefully that has hills?
> Let us know what parts you're considering and when it's arriving. I kind of like the Rolf Prima wheels, think they'd look great on a Moots and you don't see them at every race.
> Anyway, congrats again and hope you got a good deal!
> 
> Cheers!


Yep I got a great deal, made the check signing much easier, I'll keep it to my self with respect to the guy who takes care of me at my fav LBS. 
I think for sure DA 10, That's about all I can decide on right now. To much glee to make any decisions. And yes in Portland we have lots of hills especially out where I live.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*Dear CDMC*



cdmc said:


> Umm, can we PLEASE see a picture of all of your bikes. Last count I have is a Titus, Dean, and a Strong. If you were the same height as me, I would be asking you if you were adopting.


First let me state that TerryB is my Hero, at last count I beleive he has 19 BEAUTIFUL road bikes. Half of which are custom. My Philosophy is: N+1 (N=the # of bikes you currently own) I'm almost done with the Strong, people freak when they see the Strong. 
My list consist's of a Titus, Dean, Strong, E5 S-Works, a T-Mobile team frame I have yet to build, and a Moots SL on the way. In a few weeks I'll post the finished bikes as the Strong should be done by then. 
Some people Golf, some people love fast or big dollar cars, Me, well, you know what I love. I'll probally never reach TerryB status, the only other bike I lust after is an Independent Fab. If I really had scrill to throw, I'd replace my Drop-u with a custom Isogrid Titus. But that won't happen. I love american artisan builders, for some reason I don't lust after the euro bikes. will post some pics soon.


----------



## cdmc

It will be interesting to see what you think compared between the Dean, the Strong, and the Moots. I agree about the small American manufactures, there is something about them that I really like. If I had an open checkbook, I would probably buy a Moots or an IF, or most likely, a Moots roadbike and an IF Hardtail. I can't complain, I have the Drop-U, a Titus Riddler and a Turner Burner, all production frames, but IMHO some of the best examples of how great Alumium can be when built properly.


----------



## wayneanneli

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> I did it, ponied up today and ordered my Moots Compact 6/4 SL. All you guys and the beautiful pictures, I couldn't stand it any longer. How much can one man suffer? Good news is I will sleep tonight, but tomorrow? which color CK? what wheelset? the build possibilities? what fork? those are good thoughts knowing my SL is on the way and I can PROUDLY join the select group of Moots owners around the globe.
> 
> _If the ride is more Fly, then you must Buy_


Well, I love my Moots, and so will you. As most of us say, welcome to the family  . Regardless of whether it's a 6/4 or 3/2, you'll still love the ride. Just enjoy the selection process and sleep well. Don't worry, it'll ride itself no matter what components you put on. Cheers, Wayne
ps. When I grow up, I want to be just like Terry B


----------



## oneslowmofo

*Had both*

I had a standard geometry 56cm Vamoots and a 55cm Vamoots SL. Both were beautiful and everytime I see one I wish I still had one. I fall into the same catagory as Terry B and Americano a Roma. I have learned that I'll end up upgrading a bike if I don't get what I want in the first place. Jeez, I just upgraded from Chorus to Record carbon with Zero Gravity's for no logical reason at all on my Colnago. (I need some counceling Terry) 

Performance wise, I don't think there's much of a difference. I think both will be equally stiff in a compact frame and you save very little in weight. If weight is a concern, spend the saving and get some Zero Gravity Ti brakes for an extra $150-200. Then upgrade to a lighter (but durable) wheelset like Topolino, Rolf Elan, etc and you still would have spent less AND have a killer shi shi bike.

That said, you've got to ask yourself - are you going to wish you bought the SL if you get the standard Compact? Me being the freak that I am, I probably would get the standard Compact with the upgrades mentioned above and enjoy the ride.


----------



## cdmc

oneslowmofo said:


> That said, you've got to ask yourself - are you going to wish you bought the SL if you get the standard Compact?


I think in Phat&SlowVelo's case that is a definite yes.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*CDMC is right*



cdmc said:


> I think in Phat&SlowVelo's case that is a definite yes.


As I said in the post earlier, If I was going to do this it was going to be the SL or nothing. Yes, I would always look at the compact and wish I had gotten the SL. I already have a 3/2.5 Ti bike. there's something about the Reynolds 6/4 badge that haunts me.........
"N + 1" words to live by. 
(N=the number of bikes you currently own) 
The build list is a big torment, which wheelset do I put on it?


----------



## alienator

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> As I said in the post earlier, If I was going to do this it was going to be the SL or nothing. Yes, I would always look at the compact and wish I had gotten the SL. I already have a 3/2.5 Ti bike. there's something about the Reynolds 6/4 badge that haunts me.........
> "N + 1" words to live by.
> (N=the number of bikes you currently own)
> The build list is a big torment, which wheelset do I put on it?


You'll have a not so common bike, so don't but common wheels on it. No Ksyriums. No Rolf. No Bontrager. A set from a small time builder'd be cool...maybe Nimble's.....or maybe a set of Spada's....There are always Topolinos which are a bit different. Fulcrum wheels would be really cool, as would Campy wheels (don't know or remember if you're building w/ Campy or Shimano, but it doesn't matter with these wheels.). You could always put some spiffy Reynolds on, or you could go full hog and get Lightweights. Then there are the DT Swiss 1450s which look muy nice.


----------



## terry b

Although fairly unspecial, those new red Ksyriums are pretty sexy. Those plus a red King headset - nice.

Or, how about a nice pair from Mike (oddsandendos.) DT240s, Nimble spider rims, 1365 grams. Or, a more robust set with Speedcifics and Nimbles, 1450 grams. Both far less than $500 and not too exotic to get fixed.

I ended up wit American Classic 350s on my Mootsie - they look nice too. And since you're a multi-bike guy, their reliability is not an issue.


----------



## oneslowmofo

*Wheels*

I agree with Terry. I had a Vamoots with the black Ksyriums and it looked great, so the ES's with the red spoke and a matching red king headset would look great. Here's a pic my old SL with a red king...

Also, I have a pair of Speeddreams with Tune hubs that are GREAT. Also have a pair of the silver Eurus that look great too. My hyperons on the way...


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*TerryB and Alienator...*

Tell me more about these wheels you guys are talking about? 
Never heard of them, any pics? or web addresses I could go look at? 
thanks guys.


----------



## blurry

alienator said:


> You'll have a not so common bike, so don't but common wheels on it. No Ksyriums. No Rolf. No Bontrager. A set from a small time builder'd be cool...maybe Nimble's.....or maybe a set of Spada's....There are always Topolinos which are a bit different. Fulcrum wheels would be really cool, as would Campy wheels (don't know or remember if you're building w/ Campy or Shimano, but it doesn't matter with these wheels.). You could always put some spiffy Reynolds on, or you could go full hog and get Lightweights. Then there are the DT Swiss 1450s which look muy nice.


i personally haven't seen many rolf prima vigor or elans around here in San Diego.. but maybe they are common where your from


----------



## alienator

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> Tell me more about these wheels you guys are talking about?
> Never heard of them, any pics? or web addresses I could go look at?
> thanks guys.


Here you go....

Spada. Italian company. Italian webpage. They have a dealer in California. May be others, too: http://www.spadabike.com/

Topolino. They definitely look trick: http://www.topolinotech.com/

DT Swiss. Awesome hubs. One of the lightest, most durable rims out there. Of course, great spokes too: http://www.dtswiss.com/index.asp

Nimble. Price is right. Wheels get good reviews from racers. Will build w/ DT Swiss hubs. Light: http://www.nimble.net/

Reynolds. oooeeerrrr: http://www.reynoldscomposites.com/

Fulcrum. Owned by Campy. Very nice, so they say. Hubs are Campy: http://www.fulcrumwheels.com/

Lightweight. Worth killing for: http://www.carbonsports.com/

And the route I'm going: http://www.gravywheels.net/index.html. Gravy loves DT Swiss hubs, spokes, and rims. According to their numbers, the DT rims are the most consitent spot on spec rims out there. Gravy doesn't believe in radial lacing, though. Always puts one gold nipple on each wheel. His signature, I guess. His wheels carry a very nice warranty which is still good no matter how many times the wheels are sold, if their sold.


----------



## terry b

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> Tell me more about these wheels you guys are talking about?
> Never heard of them, any pics? or web addresses I could go look at?
> thanks guys.


I have purchased my last 3 sets of wheels from Mike.

http://www.oddsandendos.com

Don't judge by the website - it's better to talk to him. I've never paid more than $400 for a pair from him and they've all been lightweight masterpieces. I gave up paying extra bucks for boutique wheels after my first pair from Mike.

Lots of others here on the board use him too.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*Thanks TB and Alien...*

Some definate stuff to mull over. thanks again!


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

You guys are killing me, KILLING ME! I don't have the bucks to put down on a dream ride like this. Maybe after my kids are grown up, I'll be able to spurge. Until then, I'll hop on my cheap aluminum rig and dream the day I can have a ride like these! Keep posting the pics, it hurts to see what I can afford, but it's the good kind of hurt!!!


----------



## alienator

terry b said:


> Pink!
> 
> Next time - Mango. There are enough of the other colors on the road.


What a quandry this was. The charitable me liked the pink HS; the regular me thought the pink HS looked pretty damned spiffy; and wifey thought pink would be a total mistake. So I decided to completely ignore the wife, and I bought the pink CK HS. The shop where my Moots will be arriving next week had two on the shelf, so one became mine.

I figure in the worst case, I'll hate, take it off, sell it on eBay with all proceeds going to the same charity. Ififn I like it, well, that's the best case, ain't it? No lose situation.....natch.


----------



## terry b

alienator said:


> What a quandry this was. The charitable me liked the pink HS; the regular me thought the pink HS looked pretty damned spiffy; and wifey thought pink would be a total mistake. So I decided to completely ignore the wife, and I bought the pink CK HS. The shop where my Moots will be arriving next week had two on the shelf, so one became mine.
> 
> I figure in the worst case, I'll hate, take it off, sell it on eBay with all proceeds going to the same charity. Ififn I like it, well, that's the best case, ain't it? No lose situation.....natch.


Women are so funny - my wife though pink was the obvious choice. Ignoring yours was absolutely the correct move. You've seen my pix, soon you'll have your own. You won't be disappointed. (If you are don't tell me, I need my world to remain intact.)

If I wasn't feeling so cheap in this post-college-tuition-pre-Christmas-need-to-refinance-the-house-season, I'd be ordering a pair of wheels to go with it. CK-pink from Excel or Competitive run around $625. Problem is - Shimano. Bike is - Record/Chorus. I'm thinking they'd be so cool that I'm willing to try a Wheels MFGing conversion cassette or a J-tec shifty thing. While I'm loathe to mix technologies, pink, well pink attracts.


----------



## alienator

terry b said:


> Women are so funny - my wife though pink was the obvious choice. Ignoring yours was absolutely the correct move. You've seen my pix, soon you'll have your own. You won't be disappointed. (If you are don't tell me, I need my world to remain intact.)
> 
> If I wasn't feeling so cheap in this post-college-tuition-pre-Christmas-need-to-refinance-the-house-season, I'd be ordering a pair of wheels to go with it. CK-pink from Excel or Competitive run around $625. Problem is - Shimano. Bike is - Record/Chorus. I'm thinking they'd be so cool that I'm willing to try a Wheels MFGing conversion cassette or a J-tec shifty thing. While I'm loathe to mix technologies, pink, well pink attracts.


I wonder why it is that CK hasn't made a Campy compatible hub. He's bound to have seen significant interest, don't you think? 

You could always get a nice set of DT 240s hubs....polish then anodize 'em pink.


----------



## terry b

alienator said:


> He's bound to have seen significant interest, don't you think?


I'd buy 'em in a minute.


----------



## divve

Terry, how tall is the head tube on your Moots? If my memory serves me right it appears larger than on your other bikes.


----------



## cdmc

terry b said:


> If I wasn't feeling so cheap in this post-college-tuition-pre-Christmas-need-to-refinance-the-house-season, I'd be ordering a pair of wheels to go with it. CK-pink from Excel or Competitive run around $625. Problem is - Shimano. Bike is - Record/Chorus. I'm thinking they'd be so cool that I'm willing to try a Wheels MFGing conversion cassette or a J-tec shifty thing. While I'm loathe to mix technologies, pink, well pink attracts.


I wouldn't be so hot on the Kings for a roadbike. They are loud, have a ton of drag, and are a real pain in the ass to keep adjusted properly. I know, I have them on my road bike and would trade them DT Swiss hubs in a hearbeat.


----------



## terry b

cdmc said:


> I wouldn't be so hot on the Kings for a roadbike. They are loud, have a ton of drag, and are a real pain in the ass to keep adjusted properly. I know, I have them on my road bike and would trade them DT Swiss hubs in a hearbeat.


I know that, I have them on my MTB. The first time I rode that bike, I thought something was wrong with the wheels. The two sets of DT wheels I have are fanastic in comparison.

But, those pink hubs would look ever so cool with their cousin the headset. What stops me are the gyrations necessary to run a Shimano rear with a Campy front.


----------



## AppleCyclingComputer

I too am falling for the Moots. The more I build up my dreambike in my head, the more I think I would just bite the bullet and buy both the overpriced stem and seatpost. Weird that all the photos in this thread have either the Moots stem or seatpost, but not both.


----------



## alienator

AppleCyclingComputer said:


> I too am falling for the Moots. The more I build up my dreambike in my head, the more I think I would just bite the bullet and buy both the overpriced stem and seatpost. Weird that all the photos in this thread have either the Moots stem or seatpost, but not both.


You ought to ride a Moots....that's when the lusty feelings start gettin' real bad. As for why no Moots stem and seatpost together? Who knows. You have seen the price of the Moots stems, haven't you? That's a big chunk to give away for a stem. I have the layback seatpost, and while it wasn't cheap by any means, it offered the setback I wanted w/ a look that was more appealing than other SP's w/ similar setback. Of course the SP looked even better when I removed the decals....(Sorry, Moots: the frame decals are alright, but the seatpost decals are a bit much.).


----------



## alienator

Ok, at someone else's urging, I've finally got some pics of my interpretation of a Moots. It's in a almost completed state, with the only things left to do being getting a new wheelset and crankset.

Build is:

57.5 cm Compact
Reynolds Ouzo Pro Lite fork
Reynolds Ouzo Pro Anatomic bars
Ritchey WCS OS stem
Campy Record Brifters
Zero Gravity '05 Ti brakes
Moots layback seatpost
Zipp CF bottle cages
F'izik Arione saddle
FSA Team Issue cranks (53/39)
Speedplay X/2's
Campy Record FD
Campy Record RD (short cage)
Cycle Dynamics Ti cassette (12-25)
Campy chain
Bontrager Race X Lite wheels
Michelin Carbon tires
Polar C200 CAD computer thingee

The cranks will be replace with either the Zero Gravity cranks, Stronglight Activ Links, or maybe THM Claviculas. Wheels are going to be replaced w/ DT RR1.1 rims, DT spokes, and DT 240s hubs.

Pics include the obligatory Moots weld pic (also showing a bit o' dirt from the ride), Moots on the seatstay bridge, and the HT badge.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*Alienator.....*



alienator said:


> Ok, at someone else's urging, I've finally got some pics of my interpretation of a Moots. It's in a almost completed state, with the only things left to do being getting a new wheelset and crankset.
> 
> Build is:
> 
> 57.5 cm Compact
> Reynolds Ouzo Pro Lite fork
> Reynolds Ouzo Pro Anatomic bars
> Ritchey WCS OS stem
> Campy Record Brifters
> Zero Gravity '05 Ti brakes
> Moots layback seatpost
> Zipp CF bottle cages
> F'izik Arione saddle
> FSA Team Issue cranks (53/39)
> Speedplay X/2's
> Campy Record FD
> Campy Record RD (short cage)
> Cycle Dynamics Ti cassette (12-25)
> Campy chain
> Bontrager Race X Lite wheels
> Michelin Carbon tires
> Polar C200 CAD computer thingee
> 
> The cranks will be replace with either the Zero Gravity cranks, Stronglight Activ Links, or maybe THM Claviculas. Wheels are going to be replaced w/ DT RR1.1 rims, DT spokes, and DT 240s hubs.
> 
> Pics include the obligatory Moots weld pic (also showing a bit o' dirt from the ride), Moots on the seatstay bridge, and the HT badge.


Very nice bike, what I'd really like is for you to shoot me a pic of the DT Swiss rims, as I'm in a quandry over them or Nimble Spiders? Wanted to put something different on my Mootsie, How much do those ZG cranks weigh? Love your bike, ain't got mine built yet, talk about torment.... You know what I mean?


----------



## alienator

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> Very nice bike, what I'd really like is for you to shoot me a pic of the DT Swiss rims, as I'm in a quandry over them or Nimble Spiders? Wanted to put something different on my Mootsie, How much do those ZG cranks weigh? Love your bike, ain't got mine built yet, talk about torment.... You know what I mean?


Man, some people are impatient (and I happen to be one of 'em.). DT Rim pics below, for the RR1.1 and the new RR1.2. Weight for the RR1.1 is 415g and for the RR1.2 is 510g. According to the Weight Weenies, weights for DT rims are very consistent and typically very close to the published values. I wish I had the new wheels I want, now, but money forces me to wait until after the new year. My decision, too, came down to DT. vs. Nimble (Spiders). I've heard the odd bad comment re: Nimble Spiders but have heard nothing but good re: DT rims. That doesn't mean, of course, that there's anything wrong w/ the Spiders...just I'd like to hear more. I like to know whether the Spiders are welded, sleeved, or pinned rims. DTs are welded. I like the eyelets on the DTs, but that could just be a personal issue. I'm 100% sold on DT 240s hubs. The only good thing about Bontrager Race X Lite wheels on the bike now is the DT Swiss hub internals. Those wheels roll oh so well. I hate the paired spoke thing, especially after having the rear drive side hub flange come apart on the Bontragers. So as it stands, now, in my future I see DT RR1.1 rims, laced 3x to 240s hubs, with Revolution spokes. Black everything, BTW. God I love black. It's just like Mick Jagger said, "Once you go...." well, nevermind. Right now I'm eyeing the Michelin Carbons on my wheels right now (only stand ins until I replace the Maxxis skins that I wore out) and thinkin' 'bout takin' a black Sharpie to the red, rubber bits. I hate colored tires.....well, mostly: I always got all warm and juicy when I looked at shagged race tires (when I was racing superbikes) that had turned a funky blue on the edges from bein' heat cycled and scrubbed to pieces....

Weight on the ZG cranks is alleged to be 600+ grams. They are being revised, right now, so that ZG can get the stiffness they want out of 'em, so any weigth right now is just a ball park. According to legendary Weight Weenie, Madcow, if you wanna maximize stiffness and minimize weight in a crank, the best bets will be ZG or THM Carbone Claviculas. It's doubly interesting that the ZGs will have Phil Wood bearings, and it's nice to see someone attacking the lightish weight, high performance issue w/ an alloy instead of CF. Well, at least it shows some true creativity. As far as looks go, the ZGs have an uber cool industrial (and purposeful) look that I think would go great on a Moots. The new Time cranks look interesting, but I hate the decals. Of course the Pulsion Activ Links are good looking, but they're not coming out in a compact just yet (and I'm going to switch from 53/39 to a 52/36). The one unknown quantity out there is Look. They were supposed to unveil their new integrated BB crank at Eurobike, but they didn't. I guess we'll see how all this plays out in a couple months. On the non-integrated front, I think the most interesting options are Zipp cranks or Pulsions....but in either case you're married to an ISIS BB, which is an issue for some people (not me).

I can guarantee that I won't be buying a new FSA crankset. It's not like there's anything terribly wrong with 'em, but there's nothing terribly special about them, either. From an engineering or gearhead perspective, they're just too porky for the stiffness they have. I think they could be better thought out. From a purely design perspective, they're a lot like a Diet Pepsi that's gone flat and is warm.


----------



## gthcarolina

*nice color*



terry b said:


> Pink!
> 
> Next time - Mango. There are enough of the other colors on the road.


That's nice TerryB. I have not seen the pink one on a bike before. What bar tape are you using in that color?


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*Alien......*



alienator said:


> Man, some people are impatient (and I happen to be one of 'em.). DT Rim pics below, for the RR1.1 and the new RR1.2. Weight for the RR1.1 is 415g and for the RR1.2 is 510g. According to the Weight Weenies, weights for DT rims are very consistent and typically very close to the published values. I wish I had the new wheels I want, now, but money forces me to wait until after the new year. My decision, too, came down to DT. vs. Nimble (Spiders). I've heard the odd bad comment re: Nimble Spiders but have heard nothing but good re: DT rims. That doesn't mean, of course, that there's anything wrong w/ the Spiders...just I'd like to hear more. I like to know whether the Spiders are welded, sleeved, or pinned rims. DTs are welded. I like the eyelets on the DTs, but that could just be a personal issue. I'm 100% sold on DT 240s hubs. The only good thing about Bontrager Race X Lite wheels on the bike now is the DT Swiss hub internals. Those wheels roll oh so well. I hate the paired spoke thing, especially after having the rear drive side hub flange come apart on the Bontragers. So as it stands, now, in my future I see DT RR1.1 rims, laced 3x to 240s hubs, with Revolution spokes. Black everything, BTW. God I love black. It's just like Mick Jagger said, "Once you go...." well, nevermind. Right now I'm eyeing the Michelin Carbons on my wheels right now (only stand ins until I replace the Maxxis skins that I wore out) and thinkin' 'bout takin' a black Sharpie to the red, rubber bits. I hate colored tires.....well, mostly: I always got all warm and juicy when I looked at shagged race tires (when I was racing superbikes) that had turned a funky blue on the edges from bein' heat cycled and scrubbed to pieces....
> 
> Weight on the ZG cranks is alleged to be 600+ grams. They are being revised, right now, so that ZG can get the stiffness they want out of 'em, so any weigth right now is just a ball park. According to legendary Weight Weenie, Madcow, if you wanna maximize stiffness and minimize weight in a crank, the best bets will be ZG or THM Carbone Claviculas. It's doubly interesting that the ZGs will have Phil Wood bearings, and it's nice to see someone attacking the lightish weight, high performance issue w/ an alloy instead of CF. Well, at least it shows some true creativity. As far as looks go, the ZGs have an uber cool industrial (and purposeful) look that I think would go great on a Moots. The new Time cranks look interesting, but I hate the decals. Of course the Pulsion Activ Links are good looking, but they're not coming out in a compact just yet (and I'm going to switch from 53/39 to a 52/36). The one unknown quantity out there is Look. They were supposed to unveil their new integrated BB crank at Eurobike, but they didn't. I guess we'll see how all this plays out in a couple months. On the non-integrated front, I think the most interesting options are Zipp cranks or Pulsions....but in either case you're married to an ISIS BB, which is an issue for some people (not me).
> 
> I can guarantee that I won't be buying a new FSA crankset. It's not like there's anything terribly wrong with 'em, but there's nothing terribly special about them, either. From an engineering or gearhead perspective, they're just too porky for the stiffness they have. I think they could be better thought out. From a purely design perspective, they're a lot like a Diet Pepsi that's gone flat and is warm.


Man, you crack me up. I was reading some of your posts on another thread of mine "Help Build Turmoil" laughing out loud I was. And you know what you're talking bout to boot. 
My Moots is my pride and joy, it is me most prized possession. Art in it's finest form, pure function and craftsmanship, it needs nothing else. Since I ended up with the red CK, the thought of the DT Swiss rims and 240 hubs me likes. More red to play off the Q and the CK. Me also thinks FSA stem and bars? More red for the theme. ZG ti brakes and Dura Ace 10, (I know I should go Record) and Salsa chili pepper bar tape. Tires? That's easy, Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX all black with that little red stripe decal. The thought of it complete and in it's glory makes me feel all warm a fuzzy. I want to ride it until I die and then be buried with it.


----------



## alienator

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> Man, you crack me up. I was reading some of your posts on another thread of mine "Help Build Turmoil" laughing out loud I was. And you know what you're talking bout to boot.
> My Moots is my pride and joy, it is me most prized possession. Art in it's finest form, pure function and craftsmanship, it needs nothing else. Since I ended up with the red CK, the thought of the DT Swiss rims and 240 hubs me likes. More red to play off the Q and the CK. Me also thinks FSA stem and bars? More red for the theme. ZG ti brakes and Dura Ace 10, (I know I should go Record) and Salsa chili pepper bar tape. Tires? That's easy, Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX all black with that little red stripe decal. The thought of it complete and in it's glory makes me feel all warm a fuzzy. I want to ride it until I die and then be buried with it.


Ya know, black and red are my favorite colors, but I'm tryin' to build my Moots as a tribute to Ansel Adams: all grayscale. To that end I've eschewed vibrant hues, as well as glossy, cosmetic CF weave, where ever possible. The Reynolds CF bars have no cosmetic weave, so they're all, flat black.....with the de rigeur black Cinelli tape. The Ouzo Pro Lite forks are sorta the same, mostly flat black, with just a little weave showing. The Ritchey WCS OS stem has a little color in a decal, but I forgave it that flaw since it's such a good stem....besides, I don't think anyone ever notices the color. If there has to be color, then it should be red or pink........because it's just like seein' a hint of a naughty body sector peekin' out from behind some black lace teddy. Given that, the pink CK headset is a winner (as well as a waynar karma builder), as will be the black and red DT hubs and rims. I may switch to the KMC X10SL chain. It's gold from the TiNitride coating, but with the way I maintain my chain (similar to the Kerry Irons method), it's usually black and wet, anyway. If my Moots had come packaged w/ Grace Jones, then I could have died perfectly happy.

You'll love the ride. My first long ride was El Tour, and I spent the week before El Tour off the bike because of an old injury. After El Tour I was frankly astounded at how I felt after 109 miles on me Moots. Sure, the ride of a bike is the result of more than just the frame, but the only differences between the Moots build and my Paramount (old, now sold, steed) build were the forks (Easton EC90SL on the paramount), the seatpost (AC aluminum thingee on the Paramount), and the frame (Paramount was OS True Temper steel tubing). Hell, the tire pressures were the same betwixt the two. I can't think of any worn out superlatives to use......all I can say is that the Moots just feels and works so right, just like I'm sure that Grace Jones does.


----------



## tthiel

I have the regular VaMoots. Before that I had the 6/4 Litespeed Vortex. I really don't think 6/4 makes any significant difference. Buy the regular VaMoots and you will be more than happy. It's a much better frame than the Litespeed Vortex.


----------



## HazemBata

Hi everyone. Simple question here. Are the Moots frames painted or anodized? Thanks.

By the way, The pink CK with the gray frame looks nice.


----------



## alienator

HazemBata said:


> Hi everyone. Simple question here. Are the Moots frames painted or anodized? Thanks.
> 
> By the way, The pink CK with the gray frame looks nice.


Neither: they're naked Ti.


----------



## HazemBata

Naked? Do you mean brushed? I have never seen any other ti frame the same color as a Moots whether is be brushed, polished or painted. Please explain what you mean by naked. Also, how durable is the finish? Thanks again.


----------



## alienator

HazemBata said:


> Naked? Do you mean brushed? I have never seen any other ti frame the same color as a Moots whether is be brushed, polished or painted. Please explain what you mean by naked. Also, how durable is the finish? Thanks again.


Bead blasted. The finish is muy durable, and taking care of it is a matter of uber simple cleaning. If you get a scratch, you only need to go as far as the nearest Scotchbrite pad.


----------



## sapuerpompier

go with the vamoots, just bought one three months ago,best bicycle I have ever owned


----------



## Road cyclist

t
6/4 Ti is more expensive since it's harder to work with and the raw material is more costly. Not because it builds a superior bike.
:D[/QUOTE said:


> Does anybody talk about" harder to work materials" having the POTENTIAL for
> lower quality welds that could fatique over time? The Ti guys must do some cross-section
> failure analysis after welding, but does anybody ever talk about it? Also looking for a good
> Ti bike frame.


----------



## amgpod

*You won't be sorry...*

...with Moots.

My build:

'06 Moots Compact SL (Just gorgeous...)
Moots Ti Stem, Seatpost, Spacers
Modolo Curvissima KX Bar
Brooks Swallow Ti Saddle (Antique Brown)
Brooks Leather Handebar Tape (Antique Brown)
Rolf Prima Elan Aero Wheels (Silver, of course )
Stronglight Activ Link Ti Crankset
KNC Scandium, Ti, Al Casette
DA Levers & Derailleurs & Pedals
Easton EC90SLX Fork
KMC X10SL Chain in Gold

It's more a work of art at this point...I'm still riding my Trek OCLV frame regularly.


----------



## tthiel

Pictures!
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


amgpod said:


> ...with Moots.
> 
> My build:
> 
> '06 Moots Compact SL (Just gorgeous...)
> Moots Ti Stem, Seatpost, Spacers
> Modolo Curvissima KX Bar
> Brooks Swallow Ti Saddle (Antique Brown)
> Brooks Leather Handebar Tape (Antique Brown)
> Rolf Prima Elan Aero Wheels (Silver, of course )
> Stronglight Activ Link Ti Crankset
> KNC Scandium, Ti, Al Casette
> DA Levers & Derailleurs & Pedals
> Easton EC90SLX Fork
> KMC X10SL Chain in Gold
> 
> It's more a work of art at this point...I'm still riding my Trek OCLV frame regularly.


----------



## WildBill

Dont use the scotch brite pad ! unless you plan to do the whole frame ! You will be putting micro scratches in the finish and it will not match the bead blasting. The bead blast finish is super durable, the most of any ti finish and any other finish for that matter. So in time when the regular wear and tear of bike usage gets to you. Just have it reblasted and get new stickers. If you dont beleive me try scotch briteing your bike somplace you wont notice it. like under the cable guide at bottom of the bb shell.


----------

